# Is my diet missing anything??



## marts_uk (May 9, 2007)

Ive decided to take my training seriously and i have and i have came up with the following bulking diet, i dont want too add too much fat but hopefully the cardio that i do will keep this at bay.

*Meal 1* - 10g L-Glutamine, 5g BCAA, 2 Muilti Vit tabs

(30-45 mins cardio, if i can, if not will be doing cardio after weights)

(approx half hour until meal 2)

*Meal 2* - 100g oats or 3 Weetabix, 4 egg whites and 1 whole egg, 2 omega3 gels

*Meal 3* - *(PreWorkOut)* 40g Whey, 100g oats, 10g BCAA

*Meal 4* - *(PostWorkOut)* 10g BCAA then 50-60g Whey with 50g Dextrose and 5g L-Glutamine, Creatine (Gaspari)

*Meal 5* - 1 or 2 tins tuna with 2 baked potatoes/pasta, 1 banana, 2omega3 gels

*Meal 6* - chicken/steak with carrots, peas, and baby potatoes, olive oil chaser, peice of fruit, 2 omega3 soft gels

*Meal 7* - Depending on what time it is i will most probably have 3 weetabix (or beans on toast) or one of my MRP's

*Meal 8* - 3 scoops of Pro Peptide, 2 Multi Vit tabs, 3 ZMA tabs

Any input for improvement on my diet would be great, ive posted a diet on here before but this time im determined to stick to this one lol


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

Generally very good,however,i'd add more greens to my evening meal and fruit to my breakfast(take from meal 5 if necessary).

Add a fat source before bed

Vit c or other antioxidant PWO.


----------



## w3lly (Dec 15, 2008)

I need to gain weight, but there is no way i can eat 8 meals a day.


----------



## marts_uk (May 9, 2007)

cheers paramaniac, w3lly its not realy 8 meals though is it, theres only 3/4 meals on here that have real food in them, the rest are shakes


----------



## the_pit_bull (Aug 18, 2008)

Sorry to hijack your thread, but what are the omega-3 gels? Whats there purpose?

Also what multi-vits do you take and why?

I used to take cod-liver oil caps, are these rated?

What vitamins and supps like this would you reccomend?


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

the_pit_bull said:


> Sorry to hijack your thread, but what are the omega-3 gels? Whats there purpose?
> 
> Also what multi-vits do you take and why?
> 
> ...


Omega 3 source = fish oils(EPA/DHA) or flax oil(ALA) if veggie/vegan

Host of benefits including -

Increases fat burning

Decreases fat storage

Increases insulin sensitivity

Maintains healthy joints

Reduces levels of excess cortisol

As for other supps,my basics are chelated form zinc and magnesium and Vit c.


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2008)

ParaManiac said:


> Omega 3 source = fish oils(EPA/DHA) or flax oil(ALA) if veggie/vegan
> 
> Host of benefits including -
> 
> ...


dont forget healthy skin


----------



## the_pit_bull (Aug 18, 2008)

Im going to start taking a multi vit i think.

What Fish oil caps can you reccomend and where do you get them from?

How many a day?

Thanks again

Gaz


----------



## marts_uk (May 9, 2007)

get my multi vits (alpha men), zma and bcaa's (the caps not powder) from myprotein


----------



## marts_uk (May 9, 2007)

just get them from myprotein or bulksupplementsdirect, no need to go for the expensive brands for these supps, although the animal pak (multi vits) are probably the best but expensive for what they do, for alpha men multi vits (myprotein) you take 2 in the morning and 2 before bed, and take 2 omega3 caps 3 times a day


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

marts_uk said:


> just get them from myprotein or bulksupplementsdirect, no need to go for the expensive brands for these supps, although the animal pak (multi vits) are probably the best but expensive for what they do, for alpha men multi vits (myprotein) you take 2 in the morning and 2 before bed, and take 2 omega3 caps 3 times a day


 Agreed,use http://www.bulksupplementsdirect.co.uk/ BSD83 5% discount code 

My protein customer service,IME,needs attention


----------



## 13stonetarget (Aug 21, 2007)

Looks like a lot of protein powders, MRP and not much real food there to me. Just my opinion...


----------



## marts_uk (May 9, 2007)

your probably right but with my job i can only get 3 food meals in a day so thats why ive stocked up on mrp's


----------



## the_pit_bull (Aug 18, 2008)

http://www.hollandandbarrett.com/pages/product_detail.asp?pid=146

How do these look? Would one of these in a morning help?

Cheers


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

the_pit_bull said:


> http://www.hollandandbarrett.com/pages/product_detail.asp?pid=146
> 
> How do these look? Would one of these in a morning help?
> 
> Cheers


as previous post mate,have a look at this site -better value and probably better quality  take 2 with each main meal.

http://www.bulksupplementsdirect.co.uk/khxc/gbu0-prodshow/fish_oils.html


----------



## the_pit_bull (Aug 18, 2008)

Cheers folks!


----------



## marts_uk (May 9, 2007)

on none weight training days do i leave out the pre and post workout shakes? obviously i still need the same amount of protein so do i just take 2 30g whey shakes and leave out the carbs?


----------

